# Беларусь > Минская область > Минск >  Бесплатная доска объявлений от собственников

## Мильва

На сайте "Арендую.бел" вы найдете массу [Скрытая ссылка. Необходима регистрация. ]. Вы можете взять на прокат авто, строительный инструмент, детские игрушки и многое другое напрямую у арендатора без привлечения третьих лиц.  Переходите на сайт  и выбирайте то, что вам нужно!

----------


## Daxmaut

Если вы не знаете где купить качественные рольшторы, то подскажу вам магазин [Скрытая ссылка. Необходима регистрация. ]
Производство рольштор №1 в Беларуси!
Самые выгодные условия сотрудничества!
Гарантируют минимальную цену при максимальном качестве!
Рольшторы всех видов: свободновисящие, кассетные, плиссе, рольшторы с фотопечатью, жалюзи, москитные сетки. Подробнее информация на сайте.

----------

